# Toolcat owner's read this!



## powerjoke

i have had a toolcat 5600 for a lil over a year now and not had any major porblem's out of it,

then last july the thing just quite moveing.... it would go backward's only 

so the shop put a new drive controller and a new F-N-R selector switch

and i got it back and used it ocasionally and had no problems, and then about 2-3week's later we was moveing some hay out of the barn and it wouldnt move backward's. it would only spin the rear tire's and skid the front's....so i took the 1200lb Grapple bucket off the front and it moved a little easier but still wouldnt back out of the barn, 

so i sent it back and they found no problem's  and sent it back to me.....well the problem still exsisted and we found that only after it was warm it would act up..

so, anyway, after 3 more trips back to the shop they said "we've got it this time" and it seemed to be better, at least this time it would run down the road after warm so one of the guy's went on about the chores and when he was at the shop at lunch i said "WTF happened to the tire's?" the rear's were chewed all to hell! 

so i got mad at him and told him to drop the Grapple and go feed a few bale's and he come back and one of the front tires was chewed up

so my conclusion is that. when the 1200lb grapple was on the machine and the front axle was trying to "seize" the rear's was pushing it with major wheel slip and when the grapple was dropped and the 150lb bale speer was on it the rear was getting more traction and was sliding the front. 

the Bobcat Dealer turned off the "axle matching" abilities but it's user programable anyway, just like highflow and 2speed. 

so now today the machine is still acting up ..... I am tired of this Peice of SHjT! it has been in the shop for 6-8 week's this year. 

has anyone else with a 5600 had problem's ? with the drive's? 

PJ


----------



## snowcan

Yup....your symptom is common in the "B" series toolcat, it is a factory defect with an internal brass washer/bushing that fails in the pump, you may need a new pump, then a thorough flush of the hydraulic system....hope this helps


----------



## powerjoke

yeah i understand that the swash plates came apart all the time in the comer motor but...........mine is a "A" so try again lol 

outside of that we have already dis-assembled and visually inspected the front motor and cut the bypass filter, today i am pulling oil samples and sending them to CaT 

already put new replenishing valves and a new drive controller and a new F-N-R switch, have also calibrated the pre-charge PSI.....so now the dealer is sending me a demo while they work on this one......i think they are trying to sell me a "D"  i don't think i can afford the breakdowns of another white machine lol

PJ


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

just put new pumps in 2 of our toolcats. bobcat paid for half of cost for us


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Gee, aren't you just full of good news. lol

Gotta say, if the issues I've had were during the winter\storms, I would not be happy camper. As is, it's been to the dealer way too many times for numerous things. Last time in, I got new shocks\springs all the way around, only 2 were leaking. I think they are upgrading them.


----------



## Superior L & L

WOW I guess i should not go buy one of these. Ive been checking them out lately


----------

